# Who's popping online on Christmas Day?



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

*Who's popping online on Christmas Day?*​
Yes - I'll be online at some point2273.33%No chance - It's out of bounds (family commitments etc)13.33%No chance - I'll be too busy13.33%Maybe - if I can sneak in a few minutes I will!620.00%


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Who's popping online on Christmas Day?

What are the chances you'll be able to log on and get some 'me time' tomorrow?


----------



## Grimley (Jan 18, 2015)

I'll be online early & then off to my sisters for lunch.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Glenn said:


> Who's popping online on Christmas Day?
> 
> What are the chances you'll be able to log on and get some 'me time' tomorrow?


I will make it my mission in life to log on on Christmas day....who could have anything better to do. In case I don't though (which I won't)...merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Modern times do we ever disconnect , I have told the kids no tech 1 hour before dinner and 1 hour after to which they agrreed

i am impressed as daughter is average 1000txts daily , physically wore out phone in 10 months (didn't think this was possible ) if you have a sibling permanently wired you will know this isn't an exaggeration)


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

I'll be on at some point. Round at the in-laws for dinner so it will be a welcome break from hearing the same stories and feigning interest


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I'm sure I'll look in just to see who's looked in (and whether anyone has got an amazing new grinder or machine for Christmas). This is the danger of having tapatalk on one's phone - geekiness is only a few taps away at all times. Happy Christmas everyone!


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Like others have said are we ever offline nowadays?


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Im permamobile and rarely offline in any major way. It's how I connect with friends, family & the outside world in general.


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

I'll be there.

Perhaps someone could start a 'Look What Santa Bought Me' thread?

Would it be too cynical to start a 'Look WTF Santa Bought Me !' thread in the for sale section?


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

I may be around briefly... I may not.....

In any case:

*
Merry Xmas All!!*


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Takes a long time to fettle these 9 reindeer after their circumnavigation.....


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

clearly not enough of you are doing the cooking tomorrow!


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

No..that's because someone has to do the drinking (and coffee making).


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Im not cooking either. Hubby has cooked a game pie big enough to feed a dozen. And pigs in blankets. And prepped chestnuts.

I may be called upon for veg and potato duty, but this year I'm taking a back seat.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Missy said:


> Im not cooking either. Hubby has cooked a game pie big enough to feed a dozen. And pigs in blankets. And prepped chestnuts.
> 
> I may be called upon for veg and potato duty, but this year I'm taking a back seat.


Sounds fantastic...can I come round to yours.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Sounds fantastic...can I come round to yours.


Yes, sure, come now, you can sort the kids when they scream at 2am....


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)




----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

I'll be dropping in at some point. Always do. Need a bit of space from time to time to maintain sanity.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Yup to affirm that my craptacular coffee related gifts (given by tea drinkers) are as bad a everyone else's.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Missy said:


> Yes, sure, come now, you can sort the kids when they scream at 2am....


Cool I'll bring my 2 kids they'll be awake a midnight.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Cool I'll bring my 2 kids they'll be awake a midnight.


Snap... Just put the 7 year old down to sleep for 3rd time tonight ??


----------



## Dayks (Nov 19, 2016)

Daren said:


> Snap... Just put the 7 year old down to sleep for 3rd time tonight ??


And people wonder why I don't want kids. ?

Merry Christmas everyone, time for me to sleep.


----------



## Flibster (Aug 15, 2010)

Just watched Die Hard... Now it's ****ing Christmas!

Deck the halls with hunks of Holly, she's an orphan and she won't be missed!

Fa la la la laaaaaaa...

Happy Festivities everyone.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

You won't catch me coming online on Christmas, are you serious , I'll be to busy working out turkey cooking times ,


----------



## Grimley (Jan 18, 2015)

Said I'd be online early - Merry Xmas folks!


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Merry Xmas all on CFUK. Just done a foundry rocko mountain as a long black blooming lovely. I'm off to see if I can get this fit bit working.


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

HAPPY CHRISTMAS!!

I've had to log on to figure out the best way to use the CCD Santa bought me


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Mooooo-rning! Happy Christmas everyone!


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

Happy Christmas one and all! Coffee compass Christmas blend black Americano with a soft of Disaronno consumed, as per tradition!


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

You sad b*ggers. Get a life!!!

Oh, just whilst I'm on....... I've just pulled a shot pretty much to my standard recipe 16g in 30g out which generally takes 30 seconds. I kid you not it, absolutely p!ssed through giving me 42g in 12 seconds. It was dialled in spot on yesterday so I don't quite get it.

Would it have anything to do with swapping out my oem basket for the 20g vst that Santa brought me?

Mrs Snakehips is busy cooking the turkey and is demanding a decent coffee so please advise me soonest.

She's is in a fowl mood, wielding a large knife as we speak and I'm in fear of losing a testicle.


----------



## Dayks (Nov 19, 2016)

Snakehips said:


> You sad b*ggers. Get a life!!!
> 
> Oh, just whilst I'm on....... I've just pulled a shot pretty much to my standard recipe 16g in 30g out which generally takes 30 seconds. I kid you not it, absolutely p!ssed through giving me 42g in 12 seconds. It was dialled in spot on yesterday so I don't quite get it.
> 
> ...


So avoid the stuffing at yours then?

I thought that the larger baskets tend to be more forgiving as there is more coffee to make its way through, even if there are more holes.

I suggest making it with the old basket today and getting used to the new one on a less hectic day.


----------



## christos_geo (Feb 9, 2016)

Snakehips said:


> You sad b*ggers. Get a life!!!
> 
> Oh, just whilst I'm on....... I've just pulled a shot pretty much to my standard recipe 16g in 30g out which generally takes 30 seconds. I kid you not it, absolutely p!ssed through giving me 42g in 12 seconds. It was dialled in spot on yesterday so I don't quite get it.
> 
> ...


Haha would not like to be in your shoes right now.

VST need a much finer grind than all the other baskets making the resulting cup just so much sweeter. Also only dose within a gram of the basket size i.e. from 19-21 on your one. I'd say swap to your OEM basket for Mrs Snakehip's one and play later


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Ha! Merry Christmas everyone.

Staying at my parent's, dad's just popped in the shower & left the logged in PC unattended, so I have small window for interwebbing. 

When I'm all growed up, they might let me have the password. :-l

Mark (aged 48 & 3/4).


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Happy Christmas all! We are currently at exhaustion level 200. I'm supposed to be peeling potatoes... So don't mention I was here.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Hello one and all.

Thanks for dropping in on Christmas Day.

@Snakehips You will need to grind a lot finer with a VST than you have previously.


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

Oops! I feel bad now.

Other than the fact that the testicles are generally endangered, on a daily basis, the bit about the baskets was spoof.

Thanks to all who have taken time out on Christmas Day to help out

Sometimes Snakehips speaks with forked tongue.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Merry Christmas everyone ?

Anyone know the number for the UN? (It's great being at the in-laws ??)


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Just back from the in laws.

Its not too bad as they live at the bottom of our garden so no driving required.

Time to kick back and relax.

Hope you've all had an enjoyable day


----------



## Dayks (Nov 19, 2016)

Just got back from my Nans, had great fun playing Cards Against Humanity with my entire family.

Seriously great game but not for the easily offended.


----------



## Dayks (Nov 19, 2016)

It's quieter here than it was on Christmas, is everyone recovering from a hangover?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Shhh!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

We had 2132 visitors online yesterday (vs 1990 last year)

Today is tracking the same - it's a quiet few days before the explosion hits as people get to start using their new coffee gadgets and need some advice


----------

